# ISO Mascarpone info



## babetoo (Jan 7, 2008)

iso-recipes using mascarpone. can it be used in recp. calling for cream cheese

babe


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 7, 2008)

i would think you could use it. You can use cream cheese with a little cream instead of mascarpone for most things.


----------



## college_cook (Jan 7, 2008)

Should this thread be moved to the dairy forum?


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 7, 2008)

I didn't even notice it was lost! 
I think you're right.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 7, 2008)

I like to sub the heavy cream for light.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showpost.php?p=462959&postcount=3


----------



## kadesma (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes, mascarpone can be used in place of cream cheese..I've done it many times...The first time was because I was to lazy to run to the store for cream cheese, so I used the mascarpone I had...Worked like a dream.

kadesma


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 7, 2008)

Gotta love what can come of "being lazy" though! Sometimes you discover things and think "why haven't I always done that?" because they taste better than original! 
I refuse to go to the store alot, I hate bringing my kids just to get 2 things. If I'm going to deal with them at the store, then by God I'm SHOPPING!!!!!


----------



## wysiwyg (Jan 8, 2008)

babetoo, mascarpone is the basic element for Tiramisu.
Unfortunately, I am not aware of other applications of this great Italian cheese.

IMHO you *can't* substitute mascarpone in Tiramisu, I am not sure how it works the other way around (subbing cream cheese by mascarpone)


----------



## jet (Jan 8, 2008)

wysiwyg said:


> babetoo, mascarpone is the basic element for Tiramisu.
> Unfortunately, I am not aware of other applications of this great Italian cheese....



I had a dessert recipe over the summer that called for strawberries, cinnamon and mascarpone.  Due to the amount of saturated fat in the mascarpone, I just ate the strawberries plain.


----------



## college_cook (Jan 9, 2008)

wysiwyg said:


> babetoo, mascarpone is the basic element for Tiramisu.
> Unfortunately, I am not aware of other applications of this great Italian cheese.
> 
> IMHO you *can't* substitute mascarpone in Tiramisu, I am not sure how it works the other way around (subbing cream cheese by mascarpone)



Honestly I hardly ever noticed the flavor of mascarpone in Tiramisu;  I'm all about those espresso-soaked ladyfingers.  You're right though, it's an essential component for tiramisu, for texture if nothing else.

One thing I have used mascarpone for is for the recipe for orzo pasta, a la Thomas Keller.  Gotta say, it was rich and delicious.

I imagine that for those among us who like to use cream cheese frostings on cakes, you could instead use mascarpone and maybe flavor it (and your cake of course) with some sort of liqueur.  You could probably flavor it and use it on a spread for bagels... almost any application you might use cream cheese for.


----------



## licia (Jan 9, 2008)

It seems to me the flavor in marscapone is more pronounced than cream cheese. I like cream cheese much better, but then, I'm not a fan of tiramisu. I love coffee, but don't like that dessert much. I'd rather have something else.


----------



## Caine (Jan 9, 2008)

Italian cheesecakes are made with mascarpone.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 9, 2008)

Mascarpone is what cream cheese would be if it didn't have all that gum and gunk added to it. 

If you made Tiramisu without the Mascarpone, you would surely miss it.

Most Italian cheesecakes in my experience are made with ricotta!  Who has a recipe for one with Mascarpone instead?

and here's an interesting tidbit... I participated in a blind mascarpone tasting once long ago in Boston....  If you've never tasted the "Polenghi" brand, I'm here to say it is head and shoulders better than all the other brands.  I realize you often have to buy what you can find, but if you CAN find this, you'll be glad.  as well, always be sure you are buying containers with current date listing on them!


----------

